# SC-SAM Senior Golden Ret. dropped off at Shelter!!!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, try the SC rescue, the Charlotte NC rescue and you can even email Neuse River at [email protected] to see if they would consider taking him.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

*WHY!!!! Crap!!! *O.k. I cannot have a 10 year old now, I can't go thru losing another! However, I did email Tracy and ask her to call me tomorrow. I also called my brother, he is in Fort Mill and begged him to go and then emailed my old neighbor and friend in Rock Hill. I assume either they or I will be driving home with him tomorrow. Wait, no, I have a freaking meeting. If I go it will be on Thursday! I need all of ya'll to pray he gets a home tomorrow!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you Heather! Will that bring your number up to 3 now? Maybe, if you are uncomfortable taking him permanently, you can foster him for a rescue?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can also try Midlands. Maybe if a rescue knows this GR will have a home h06ben, they'll pull him??? Maybe the shelter will hold him???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ladies*

LADIES

I think I just emld. all NC and SC rescues, except for one which i don't remember which one!
http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-SouthCarolina.htm
http://grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-NorthCarolina.htm

Anyway, Heather if you can just offer to foster him, and email all of these rescues and let them know this this just might save him and let Tracey know too.

When are you picking up Mr. Handsome, July 20th Right?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh, makes me grind my teeth.

I have emailed SC, NC and Neuse River GR rescues.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Hi, We are picking up "Slick" Nick on July 11th. We fenced in our backyard this weekend and finished most of it last night, just have to put in the gate. Yes, kicked my butt! I am old and tired! I know that Charlotte Rescue has ZERO foster homes, they actually are boarding some. I am not sure if Charleston will come that far. I could Foster him, and yes, we all know that is CRAP I will end up keeping him! Hopefully the brother will go get him. I just spoke with him and laid one heck of a guit trip on him.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I just wrote down the contact info for Tracy. I will not wait to hear from her, I will call her in the morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather:

let me know what Tracey says and how exciting Nick is coming July 11th!
What kind of a fence did you put in?

Bless you for trying to help SAM.

Hoping one of the rescues comes through.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Got a reply to my email:

The Charlotte GRR is pulling him


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad. When I saw the original post, I was thinking I would have to cancel my trip to Texas and make a trip down to South Carolina. I would, in a heartbeat. That face is too precious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk and Blair!!!!*

Mylissk and Blair!!!!


*I got a reply too from Cape Fear!

The Charlotte GRR is pulling him!!!!*

Doing Happy Dance!

Thank you all for emlg. for SAM!!!!!:wavey::wave::smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sam in SC shelter*

The Charlotte Golden Retriever Club of Charlotte, NC is taking this old guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Are you with that wonderful rescue?
Do you know if SAM has been sprung yet?

Bless you!!!!!!


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I just received an email from Tracey. Charlotte Golden Rescue picked up Sam today, he is already in a Foster home!


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your help getting this fellow out of there! I will call Body with GRRCC tonight and thank her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news, and good work!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

h06ben said:


> I just received an email from Tracey. Charlotte Golden Rescue picked up Sam today, he is already in a Foster home!



That is truly awesome, I'm so thankful for rescue.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for offering Heather! That was very sweet. I am thrilled that he is safe in rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are ALL ANGELS!!*

YOU are all angels!!

I AM BEYOND ECSTATIC THAT SAM IS IN A FOSTER HOME ALREADY!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am emailing the intake person at our rescue now! (charlotte)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL! Should have read further before posting!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Do you volunteer with GRRCC? I'm right outside of Charlotte and am a foster for them. :wavey:



h06ben said:


> Thank you all for your help getting this fellow out of there! I will call Body with GRRCC tonight and thank her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Are you with that wonderful rescue?
> Do you know if SAM has been sprung yet?
> ...


 
I am with Cape Fear Golden Ret. Rescue out of Wimington, NC. I answer the email account for them and of course I adopted a Golden girl from CFGRR a few years ago.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Do you volunteer with GRRCC? I'm right outside of Charlotte and am a foster for them. :wavey:


Heather was going to adopt from the Charlotte rescue, and then she saw our boy, Tyner, on here. Then she applied to us, was approved and is adopting Nick from our program.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

What is the name of your rescue?

Heather is adopting Nick right?

Who has SAM, the Senior Golden Ret.?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We are Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue (NRGRR). Sam is in the Golden Retriever Rescue Club Charlotte (GRRCC), that is who MerlinsMom is fostering for. We are in Raleigh. And apparently Carolina Mom is with Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue out at the coast (CFGRR). LOL. Confusing enough? There is one more golden rescue in NC that I am aware of, Triad Golden Retriever Rescue which is out west in the Greensboro area, I believe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for explaining.

I really admire you Fostermom and Merlins Mom!!

I wonder who SAM's foster is!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for explaining.
> 
> I really admire you Fostermom and Merlins Mom!!
> 
> I wonder who SAM's foster is!


To me, fostering is the easy part! I could not do intake, because I couldn't turn down any dogs. I couldn't do applications because I would tell people what I think of them. My tact is lacking when it comes to people who have treated animals poorly. So fostering is really the best option for me! LOL


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

fostermom said:


> To me, fostering is the easy part! I could not do intake, because I couldn't turn down any dogs. I couldn't do applications because I would tell people what I think of them. My tact is lacking when it comes to people who have treated animals poorly. So fostering is really the best option for me! LOL


Do any of those rescues you mention take dogs from SC?

I agree that I could not do intake it took all my energy not to yell at Rebel's previous owners.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*aces*

ACES

HERE are the Four Golden Ret. Rescues in SC

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

Try emlg. the Lab Rescues, too
http://www.geocities.com/kwanyee_leung/rescue.html?20071

How is Rebel?


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Just wanted everyone to know that I got an email for the GRRCC coordinator today. Sam is doing great! Due to chronic ear infections he is deaf but he is learning hand signals. He is starting Rimadyl and taking walks daily! He is loved and seems to be very happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Thank you for posting that wonderful news about SAM!

We have all been working so hard on Montana, the sweet 11 year old Gold. Ret., who's owners is going to take her to the shelter.

We thought we had a rescue but they are too full and now Montana has nobody, so I REALLY NEEDED this good news!!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

How can someone just abandon their golden like that! Maybe health problems? The vet bills can add up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> To me, fostering is the easy part! I could not do intake, because I couldn't turn down any dogs. I couldn't do applications because I would tell people what I think of them. My tact is lacking when it comes to people who have treated animals poorly. So fostering is really the best option for me! LOL


 
If it weren't for people like you Foster Mom, Goldens in need in NC couldn't be helped. The foster parents are a very big and important part of the process and recovery of the Goldens the NC Golden Rescues take in. I know it must be extremely hard to see them go to families, but it must feel good at the same time knowing you provided them a safe and loving enviroment until they were adopted. Seeing them with their new forever families must be a great feeling too!


----------

